# Suggestion build for old man here



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey guys i plan to build a new rig by the end of this year.. my current rig is now with me for more than 10 years... to be exact 13 years.... i have been using this rig since the first time i joined this forum and keep upgrading it until nothing is left to be upgraded lol... so im not aware of the changes in the tech now so i really hope u guys can help me suggest few things

1. Whats the best mobo to get now.. my current one is ABIT IP35 Pro.. during those years its one of the best haha...

2. im gonna buy the samsung 860 evo ssd internal for the system is that ok? and joined by my current 2 HDD WD BLack for medias and personal docs

3. Whats the processor to get now? i want i7 but which ones since there are already few names out there

4. GPU... preferably from ASUS or EVGA only.. i toasted my EVGA 8800 GTX and now im using EVGA 750 Ti FTW... well i only play DOTA/CS:GO/ and some photo/video editing... so i want that can run them at max with smooth resolutions and can last for a very long time (atleast it is still comparable in 5 years ahead) - I think RTX is too much since i only played this simple games (correct me if im wrong)

5. RAM.. currently im using Corsair RAM so i dont know whats better now and 4GBx4?

6. Cooler? Do u still need them? mine using the Zalman air cooling.. the green fan.. its very durable and does it job very very well.. imagine its been 13 years and still spinning... so please suggest me whats best now

7. Case? I heard about NZXT.. but i dont know whats best now... during my time its Antec 900 - and do i need to buy extra fans?

8. PSU - EVGA 750W? thats what im using now

9. I want the hype RGB build lol... dont wanna miss the fun so please recommend me guys... i dont mind spending more on the Processor since that is the only thing i cant upgrade later 

Really really looking forward to your replies guys... im getting them this December or early Jan since i have a friend at Washington now.. can easily buy things and deliver to his place

10. Oh one last thing.,.. buy from amazon or Newegg? or others?

Thank you very much in advance guys!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-recommended-builds-2019-a-1235670.html#post7735316


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Corday said:


> https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-recommended-builds-2019-a-1235670.html#post7735316


Hi thanks for the guide but does not really answer most of my question though.. i would go for intel but should i go with i9? do i need cooler in my system?

and as for the GPU i dont mind the EVGA 2080 XC... should i go for just Gaming or Ultra?

How about RAM... should i go for 4x8 (32GB) or jus stick with 4x4 (16GB), is it really necesary to go with 32GB?

Whats the best mobo for this build? (im thinking asus rog maximus XI) and what case thats best with RGB and great ventilation for all this?

for PSU i think im going with EVGA supernova 750 G3


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Newegg or Amazon = compare components. You can buy from both. The gang would be of more help if you stated your maximum budget. IMO liquid cooling isn't necessary unless you're way overclocked.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Corday said:


> Newegg or Amazon = compare components. You can buy from both. The gang would be of more help if you stated your maximum budget. IMO liquid cooling isn't necessary unless you're way overclocked.


My budget around 2K.. ok if liquid cooling isnt necessary but i read that i9 doesnt come with cooler in its box.. as for OC maybe not at the moment until needed


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello everyone so after doing several research i have come to this build:

1. Case - Cougar Panzer Max
2. Processor - i9
3. GPU - EVGA RTX 2080 XC GAMING
4. Storage - 1x Samsung SSD 1TB 860 Evo and 2 3.5 HDD WD BLACK
5. RAM - Gskill Trident - 4x8
6. PSU - EVGA SUPERNOVA 750 G3

What do you guys think, is it okay? Im having trouble on deciding the motherboard, either to go with GIGABYTE Z390 Aorus or ASUS MAXIMUS.. i heard mix reviews on these mobos, i really need your assitance

and finally, the cooler... is it okay to go with NZXT Kraken X62 or X72 or maybe other brands (please advice)

Please give suggestions guys, really need it

Thank You


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, noise of high capacity fan cooling bothers some gamers. See this MOBO comparison. 
https://www.pcgamer.com/best-gaming-motherboards/


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Corday said:


> Yes, noise of high capacity fan cooling bothers some gamers. See this MOBO comparison.
> https://www.pcgamer.com/best-gaming-motherboards/


i read that link, i have seen reviews on both mobos, ASUS encountered more problems than GIGABYTE but still it doesnt say that GIGABYTE is so perfect.. its like both these boards if ure unlucky always have some errors... but easy to say ASUS boards more prone to it...

this makes me worried as if im gonna purchase it, i cant validate it immediately if something goes wrong with the board

and as for the cooler? u havent answered that part


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

d_animality said:


> and as for the cooler? u havent answered that part


I kind of did if you combine two of my posts. I first discouraged the need for liquid cooling and in Post #7, I was stating the reason some gamers don't like ultra high capacity fan cooling. Hopefully others who have experienced positive results will give you the recommendation requested and the reasons for their choice. 
I'm adding this as a personal quirk. I've done jobs for nice folks that have super (5K+) systems, that are trying to impress rather than seek the lowest cost rig without making any sacrifices in performance. Kind of like buying a Geländewagen to go to the beauty parlor.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Corday said:


> I kind of did if you combine two of my posts. I first discouraged the need for liquid cooling and in Post #7, I was stating the reason some gamers don't like ultra high capacity fan cooling. Hopefully others who have experienced positive results will give you the recommendation requested and the reasons for their choice.
> I'm adding this as a personal quirk. I've done jobs for nice folks that have super (5K+) systems, that are trying to impress rather than seek the lowest cost rig without making any sacrifices in performance. Kind of like buying a Geländewagen to go to the beauty parlor.


so what should be replaced from the list when its about lowest cost rig without sacrificing the performances?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Not suggesting anything. Just venting about pretentious folks. In no way was it directed at you.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

There is nothing wrong with wanting to go all-out. After all your last PC lasted many great years right? I do agree with Corday there are some very nice boards that can save you money, and you do not have to dip down to the lowest "best" board. One nice board is right there in the list Corday gave from PCGamer a Gigabyte board. It's what I call a "97%'er". That means it's basically as good as the best board for all but the most extreme overclocks. It's perfectly fine to go with and AIO too especially if you are going to overclock some, and with an I9 9900K it's nearly mandatory to go with an AIO if you are doing any overclocking, unless you pay premium for a very nice Noctua Air model. However, the load temps are to be far better on an I9 9900k 8c/16t processor with a very good AIO vs. even a high end Noctua. The key with a 9900k is that if you plan to actually get a nicer Z390 and if you do plan to overclock, then you will want at least 240MM AIO.

On the flipside, if you don't care to overclock much you can save money with a "65-75%'er" board that is stable, and get a Noctua. You do not want to use a Hyper 212 or _an_y other 120mm fan mainstream air cooler if you actually plan on using the I9 9900k for it's intended multithreaded purpose because you will definitely be over a 95c temperature delta during extreme work which means throttling. I have built with 6 - I9 9900k models to date and even though the chips are now soldered the way they were back in the I7 2600k days, these chips run very hot when stressed.


----------

